# Lots of topsoil heading south this week



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

A lot less shelter belts to slow it down.

Many fields in my area that normally would be holding 4-6" of snow with our current snowfalls are down to the dirt. Hope they got enough moisture last fall...................


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

Are you sure it's not heading North? :lol:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Actually ........a little of both..............


----------



## sdbaydogs (Jun 11, 2004)

There is a lot of shelter belts being torn up and sloughs being burned in my neck of the woods as well. As George Santayana said, "Those who cannot remember the past are condemned to repeat it". I remember how bad my grandparents said the dust bowl was. Thank god there are a lot of farmers who are true conservationists.


----------

